# losing my babies!



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

lately my orange platy had been acting wierd. he'd hide alot, usually somewhere on the bottom or out of sight. my qt tank needed to be cleaned so i cleaned it out. when i went to get the platy he was dead on the bottom on his side. the other occupants seem to be fine, however the adult female looks funny. I've noticed she's been hanging around the bottom too so she's in the QT tank. Her mouth looks wierd, like she can't close it all the way (like she's been sucking a straw). she's sort of indiscriminately moving around the tank in no real direction. she didn't eat the food I dropped in there.

My API kit shows all parameters are normal but I dont know what to make of why my platy died. I'm kinda crushed because I had him the longest out of everybody :sad: I'm closely inspecting all the juveniles and the lone male guppy. nothing out of the ordinary. I do have a plant in there that's pretty dead so i'm removing it. i seem to have a brown diatom outbreak in this tank. matter of fact the others too. hmmm.

anything i should look for? any ideas on what could be going on?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

am sorry for your loss Puter.

I've seen this happen when i had mollies back when i had them. however, am not in a position to help you cos i haven't really tried to find a cure for it.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sorry you lost him. Sometimes their is no cause for death. He could have just had a heart attack or something. How long have you had him? It could be old age.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

could be dropsy. some times there is no obvious symptoms asside from hiding on the bottom and not eating.


----------

